# Assertiveness



## MayritaJudith (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi everyone! It's been long since I log in here, Im feeling better, not healed at all, but much better tho. I have noticed, since I read about ASSERTIVENESS, I've become less anxious doing things. Read everything you can about assertiveness, buy any book about it or download it,anything, it helps you understand lots of things. I also find exercise helps a lot, even if its just dancing alone in your house :boogie, but do it everyday. Just wanted to share what has been helping me. Take care guys!


----------



## iDifferent (Jun 14, 2011)

Me too, exercise does wonders to my mood and I feel good and relaxed after lifting weights. I highly recommend exercising, really gets rid of stress and suppressed feelings!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

It's great you're doing so well. 

I agree, thinking about being assertive can work wonders. It's not being aggressive, its about being confident.


----------



## Closed (Dec 9, 2010)

MayritaJudith said:


> Hi everyone! It's been long since I log in here, Im feeling better, not healed at all, but much better tho. I have noticed, since I read about ASSERTIVENESS, I've become less anxious doing things. Read everything you can about assertiveness, buy any book about it or download it,anything, it helps you understand lots of things. I also find exercise helps a lot, even if its just dancing alone in your house :boogie, but do it everyday. Just wanted to share what has been helping me. Take care guys!


Your post made me smile 

It's great to read people fighting this and doing well. Good for you! 

Thanks for sharing what's working for yourself, it's much appreciated.

Good luck


----------



## kostyalevin (Apr 20, 2011)

Was there any resource in particular that you liked? I just googled this and it seems pretty good: http://www.livestrong.com/article/14699-improving-assertive-behavior/


----------



## MayritaJudith (Mar 27, 2009)

*great*



kostyalevin said:


> Was there any resource in particular that you liked? I just googled this and it seems pretty good: http://www.livestrong.com/article/14699-improving-assertive-behavior/


thats a great link, i have read 2 books, one is in spanish that i loved a lot and the other is in english called 'Develop your Assertiveness' by Sue Bishop

but everything you find about it, even videos on youtube will be very helpful :yes


----------



## kostyalevin (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## MayritaJudith (Mar 27, 2009)

kostyalevin said:


> thanks!


You are sooo welcome ;-)


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

glad someone's doing well. keep it up!
peace!


----------



## Icantthinkofacoolusername (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Mayrita - can you specify the books please - I have been going through a really difficult time in my life right now thanks x


----------



## MayritaJudith (Mar 27, 2009)

Icantthinkofacoolusername said:


> Hey Mayrita - can you specify the books please - I have been going through a really difficult time in my life right now thanks x


Hi, its 'Develop your assertiveness' by Sue Bishop, if u know spanish let me know by PM i can help you get that book ;-)


----------

